# Helpful Disney Phone Numbers



## lovethattink

Here is a link to Disney’s phone contact list:

Disney’s Phone Directory Link


----------



## cccory

Thank you


----------



## scard192

Not sure which number to call. we have 2 rooms, 8 day PH and park reservations for April.
room 1 - myself and 16 yr old grand daughter.
room 2 - daughter, son in law 11 year old grand daughter.

somehow when we were trying to set up my daughters account in MDE website, we did something wrong.

now
room 1 - myself and *daughter*
room 2 - daughter, son in law 11 year old grand daughter.

16 year old grand daughter is no where to be found and park reservations are only for 4 people.

Not sure which number I call to fix this. 
any guidance would be appreciated.
panicking.

Thanks


----------



## Jennasis

Tech support:  
(407) 939-4357


May the odds be ever in your favor...


----------



## scard192

Jennasis said:


> Tech support:
> (407) 939-4357
> 
> 
> May the odds be ever in your favor...


actually got through about 10:30 and agent added DGD back and made all the park reservations for her too.

2 people in my party do not have MB's listed in MDE and the website but I have them and when I was working my way through the prompts for Tech support there was an option for Magic Bands. another call in my future.


----------

